# 17 hmr



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have been thinking lately about getting a 17 and i was wondering what if any thoughts and recommendations others might have on these rifles thanks for the thoughts and opinions


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I have had this same itch to get one of these. I have no idea what I would use it for other than occasional plinking, but it has always sounded fun to have one.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have one, pretty nice for pdogs, expensive ammo. I have the Savage heavy barrel with laminate, works pretty well.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

They are a blast for plinking and shooting jacks and other small critters with. Ammo is not cheap but a very fun and accurate round.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

+1 on fast and pure fun to shoot. A bit expensive but I find my self doing alot of things with the .17 I used to do with a .22-250, so I'm actually saving alot of $$$. If you have a .22 Mag you might want to stick with it, otherwise do get a 17HMR. 

Oh, and watching starlings explode in a poof of feathers at 100 yards is utterly satisfying.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I posted up a while ago about a .17 HMR on an AR platform, sounds fun to me!
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=27597

I own a Marlin 917-VSFT that I put a Rifle Basix trigger in (breaks at about 2lbs) and I put a Sweet-17 scope on it. The gun shoots like a champ, but I'm not a huge fan of the optics.

If it were me doing it again, I'd buy one of these:
http://galleryofguns.com/genie/Default. ... code=84107
http://galleryofguns.com/genie/Default. ... code=84107
http://galleryofguns.com/genie/Default. ... code=84107
http://galleryofguns.com/genie/Default. ... &pid=&inv=


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Great little round if there is no wind and you stay within its ability. I had a H&R and it was also very accurate. Hard hitter on P-dogs at 100 yards. Longest kill (in no wind) was about 230 yds. It kinda just fell over. No real mist factor. I think all the little 17 HMR's are pretty accurate. If I was to do it again I would buy one of the bolt guns.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

17 hmr is a great gun.

Stay away from Remington's model 597 17 hmr though. Remington recalled the 597 and offered $200, or $250 for a laminate stock model, on a buy-back. That's not much money for a $400 to $600 firearm and you have to go through all the trouble of shipping it off to them. Many, like myself, dumped or traded-in their 597s locally so there's a lot of used ones out there for sale, cheap too.

Smith and Wesson offers a revolver in 17 hmr, the 647. It's a blast, well balanced, very accurate, and no recoil. It's great for bunnies offhand at 75 yards or on a rest out to 125 yards. I took a cottontail silhouetted in the snow at 175 yards once with the 647, a lucky shot.

I'm not a big fan of the polymer-tipped 17 hmrs for rabbits. They tear up a lot of meat. (I'm usually a shoulder shot guy). The ammo manufacturers have finally recognized this and now offer bullet alternatives that minimize the damage. CCI has a good one. 

You can't go wrong with a Savage 17 hmr like Huge said. I have used my friend's, and I was impressed.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> http://galleryofguns.com/genie/Default. ... code=84107


Same one I bought, had to....it has a lever !!


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

If I didn't have a 22 hornet I would buy a 17 HMR. It doesn't cost me much more to reload the hornet than buy 17 HMR ammo. That being said there is nothing wrong with having another firearm.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I purchased a Savage model last summer and I love the thing. It was less than $300 with a 3X9 scope attached (Simms brand). It's amazing to me to be looking at your target through the scope, squeeze the trigger, hear the cartridge fire (but not feel any recoil) and suddenly see the hole in the target. Amazing little rifle.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

I also have the same gun huge has. Lots of fun . ammo is a bit spendy but if you get into a bunch of pot guts or Pdogs and shoot 150 rounds in a day it is a lot cheaper then your 250 or 204!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

ultramagfan2000 said:


> If I didn't have a 22 hornet I would buy a 17 HMR. It doesn't cost me much more to reload the hornet than buy 17 HMR ammo. That being said there is nothing wrong with having another firearm.


I can't believe the difference in cost with Hornet ammunition! I also own one and can load them for about $.20 per round, but if you buy factory ammo it can cost nearly $1.00 per round. Now that just plain stinks!

One thing I love about the .17 HMR is that people who haven't had much experience shooting really enjoy it and really begin to enjoy the sport. That's how I got my wife into it, and now she shoots my Hornet like a pro!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i do not even own a 22 i find no joys in them i like something more like sniper rifles or something that i can challenge myself with and take some longer shots and see how well i can do and how far i can shoot out and also something cheaper than the 243 as well as perhaps going for the yotes as well


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If you like a more "sniper" feel to your rifles, Savage makes a .17 HMR in a tactical model:
http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/Defa ... code=84107

Then you could take it to Impact Guns and have a suppressor put on it:
http://www.impactguns.com/store/GEM-HMR.html

You also mentioned perhaps using a .17 HMR on coyotes, I have read several threads on people who claim to have used them with success (within it's bounds anyways), BUT I have also read several posts saying that it wasnt a clean kill and took a few moments for the dog to expire so it could have been much more humane using a harder hitting caliber instead.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

When the targets are small (like a potgut), moderate ranges seem a lot longer. And there are some great hunts to be had in a hayfield where the farmer isn't too comfortable with the howitzers salvoing every ten seconds. That is where the 17HMR really shines. My longest shot on a prairie dog was 210 (OK, I'm exaggerating a bit, the Leica range finder said 209) yards. Not too much splat, but DRT. And that it is the most accurate rifle that I've shot in a long time adds to the fun. Three shots touching at 100 yards look even more impressive when the holes are .17 caliber.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a Bushnell Elite that needs a home and I've been thinking either a .22 WMR or a .17 HMR might be the ticket. I used to have a a couple HMRs and a Mach 2, but got rid of them for some reason. Now I wish I hadn't. I've been leaning towards the .22 mag for the heavier bullets and additional energy for hunting rabbits, but I remember how fun and explosive that little .17 was too. Decisions, decisions. I'm thinking I want this rifle, but the Henry's have my attention too.

http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/...e=Rifle&cal=All&fin=All&sit=All&zipcode=84088


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> I'm thinking I want this rifle, but the Henry's have my attention too.


Get a Henry! I own a .22 Mag Golden Boy and that is my #1 rabbit gun. Such a fantastic varmint caliber!!! You can get one in .17 HMR or .22 WMR, and either would be a lot of fun.

The .17 HMR has always performed well on jack rabbits for me, and they always drop instantly. But the .22 WMR really puts the hurt on them with those heavier bullets


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> I purchased a Savage model last summer and I love the thing. It was less than $300 with a 3X9 scope attached (Simms brand). It's amazing to me to be looking at your target through the scope, squeeze the trigger, hear the cartridge fire (but not feel any recoil) and suddenly see the hole in the target. Amazing little rifle.


i think i just picked up the same gun it was about 250 and it has a 3x9 bushnell on it and i took it out and played with it for a little bit put about 30 rounds through it and it was utterly amazing to hear the shot and feel nothing i just need to get out and shoot it more and sight it in thanks to all for the help and advise i just would like to figure out where to go for a prarie dog hunt or pot guts as well


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck with the pdog area, rifle info is easy to come by, locations of pdogs are much more difficult unless you have a friend named Al Hansen who travels over statelines.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife gave me a Henry Golden Boy that is fun to shoot but I can't bring myself to put a scope on it or really "use" such a pretty gun. I bought the savage scope/combo and put a sweet 17 scope on it. It's always a pleasure to shoot a gun that is more accurate than I am. I would like to find a higher capacity magazine for it though.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmm, yeah. I don't know if I've ever seen anything other than the 5 rounders.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a good suggestion to buy:

http://hendershots.net/gunRoomDetail.aspx?id=3358


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Here is a good suggestion to buy:
> 
> http://hendershots.net/gunRoomDetail.aspx?id=3358


Beautiful... but $6,495.00 beautiful? :O•-:

-DallanC


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Here is a good suggestion to buy:
> 
> http://hendershots.net/gunRoomDetail.aspx?id=3358


sorry not worth it not made of solid gold


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

At a Cabela's sale a couple years ago I picked up a Marlin 917VS-CF. Here is the thread I started on mine: viewtopic.php?f=15&t=17928

I found these helpful when I was deciding whether to buy it.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/17HMR.htm

http://www.chuckhawks.com/compared_17HMR_22WMR.htm

http://www.chuckhawks.com/magnum_rimfire_comparison.htm

It is a fun gun to shoot. I think it is a perfect gun for what it was meant to do.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a heavy barrel Marlin and it drives tacks! fun and accurate.


----------

